# Which Anode To Order



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Which Anode does a Suburban water heater in a 312 BH use? I would like to order it online so I link would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Magnesium.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Kevin K said:


> Which Anode does a Suburban water heater in a 312 BH use? I would like to order it online so I link would be appreciated! Thanks.


Hi Kevin K, although they are likely very universal, I would suggest you pull the ole owners manual out and retrieve the number from there. You can also pull it out of the water heater itself, especially if the unit has been winterized, and get the number directly off the rod. If not winterized, because you live in a warm climate, it would be a good opportunity to pull it out and examine it. Of course, I would only change it if I needs replacing. Mine is three years old and looks new.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm using one of these. Really like the integral drain valve.

My link


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Kevin K said:


> Which Anode does a Suburban water heater in a 312 BH use? I would like to order it online so I link would be appreciated! Thanks.


Here is the one that fits that particular model. Bought one last year from Amazon.

Suburban 232768 Aluminum Anode Rod

Also bought one of these after I forgot to turn the bypass off and then preceded to turn on the hot water heater without any water in it !









 Suburban 520789 1000W Screw In Electric Element


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hoodscoop said:


> Which Anode does a Suburban water heater in a 312 BH use? I would like to order it online so I link would be appreciated! Thanks.


Hi Kevin K, although they are likely very universal, I would suggest you pull the ole owners manual out and retrieve the number from there. You can also pull it out of the water heater itself, especially if the unit has been winterized, and get the number directly off the rod. If not winterized, because you live in a warm climate, it would be a good opportunity to pull it out and examine it. Of course, I would only change it if I needs replacing. Mine is three years old and looks new.
[/quote]

They are more or less universal but I prefer the performance of the Magnesium rods. All depends on the water on how long it lasts, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I'm using one of these. Really like the integral drain valve.
> 
> My link


I like the built in drain feature of this.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> I'm using one of these. Really like the integral drain valve.
> 
> My link


x2, except mine is magnesium. Suburban recomendation on metal depends on water conditions. Normally magnesium, but if it (a) lasts less than a year or (







give water a smell (sulfur) then you can use an aluminum anode rod Aluminum won't offer as much protection. I think Zinc is between aluminum and maganesium on the electrochemical scale so it would be another option.

BTW AFAIK suburban WH come with a magnesium anode rod.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Good video about flushing the heater. About 8:30s into the video is a good explanation on the different types of anodes and why you would need them.

My link


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Just what I needed.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice explanation on the anode in that video.

It's hard to reach the drain valve on the Tank Saver on my Suburban water heater so I made a tool to help with it. I purchased a 3/4" x 6" schedule 80 PVC sprinkler riser and a threaded PVC tee. I cut the threads off one end of the riser and slotted it on both sides to mate to the valve. I then screwed the other end into the tee very tightly to make a handle. Now I have a light weight, cheap, non-corrosive wrench to reach into the tight area of the water heater and open the valve.


----------

